# Eh, hello... uhmm, I'm having a little problem here... GPU Client



## Thefumigator (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello everyone, as you may notice I'm not an active forum member BUT I do folding at home for the TPU team . hope somebody can help me out...

Actually my GPU client was working perfectly fine until 2 or 3 days ago, I started to get mdrun problem. 

I only noticed it got stuck on a WU... and despite I delete the working folder (or anything related to the GPU client) it still downloads the same working unit and queue. 

Working on 1174 p10109_ubiquitin_300K <--- how do I take this out of my PC?

The other question is about the SMP client, I read on the forum someone saying "Don't forget to get the passkey". Now I wonder is it really necesary? Not sure what it is exactly...

Thanks in advance...!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Passkey very necessary.  Without it, you don't get bonuses.

What HW do you have?  Are you running GPU2 or GPU3?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 5, 2010)

I had heard people say you need the passkey for the bonus on SMP, its just a password nothing more. Its been so long since I ran SMP that I can't remember with 100% certainty if you need it or not for a non bigadv rig. Might as well set it up just to be safe. 

P10109 is the new(ish) 494WU. I have been getting them nonstop for days now. I have not failed any WUs though. My first guess would be to run @ stock and see if the problem persists, if you aren't running OCed then I have no guesses. 

Maybe someone else can chime in with more info.


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for your answer!
Where do I get a passkey?

mmm do I have to mention my lovely hardware...? 

I guess so... Please don't laugh... 





That's an old screenshot.
Nothing is oc
I use SMP, GPU2, and regular client for the Celeron.

I do heavy work all day (video editing mostly) which could explain the low rating in that screenshot... But in weekends usually when I do not work, things get better.

The celeron system is my dad's contribution... Its slow but that thing is on 24/7 since 2004... unluckly I did not know about FAH in those times...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 5, 2010)

Passkey is done here, I think  : http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

I have no experience with IGPs and folding. I tried to fold on my 8600GT when my 275 was on RMA and it lagged hard and even EUE'd once, so I am pretty impressed that the 8200 gets WUs done. Is there any way for you to see if the problem occurs when you are not using the computer whatsoever? 

Oh, dont be embarrassed of the hardware. Any contribution someone is willing to give is great


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 5, 2010)

Actually the 8200 worked for a month, until Friday I think. That IGP was superstable but...

I had to set a fixed amount of Megabytes to make it work, as it was on auto, eating 256MB from main memory, it seemed too low and crashed constantly. I set it to 512MB on BIOS and it didn't stop folding since then.

I took this monday free just to try to sort the problem... but no success so far... 

I could however, try different parameters on the client...(?)

Thanks for the answers


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 5, 2010)

OK OK!! ITS WORKING!!

Finally!

I just set the client on "small" on memory use, and told the client a fixed amount of memory too in the advanced options.

Now its working well 
If someone wants more performance numbers please let me know. I know I have the most uninteresting systems but hey, they are there.

in a month I climbed 300 places in the TPU general chart. I still have a long way to make it throgh the top 100... 

Upgrade will be an option, I was thinking on a GTS450. I don't need faster CPU.... not yet, but my motherboard is superold, and despite it supports thuban, I cannot exceed 95Watts.

I usually don't like to overclock. I was banned from OC forums because of this  (just kidding)

Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Excellent!

A GTS450 is 9-15k PPD, depending on WUs.

And there should be a 95w Thuban coming out


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks ION, never thought that a 450 was that powerful on folding,





Maybe I could add a 9500GT PCI to the celeron... or 4650 AGP... or both...
While folding with the GTS 450 on my phenom I could just shut everything off...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't get an ATI....they're right at 500 PPD.  A 9500GT is 1500-2000 PPD


----------

